# "Trolling Calculator" Android app



## SPOONFEEDER

Well I got bored here the last few weeks and decided to try my hand at making a Android app for my phone. So here is what I have came up with.

It is a simple app for telling you the length of line out while trolling, based on the lure/device and desired depth. Nothing supper fancy but works good.

Currently included are the following:
Luhr Jensen #1 Dipsy diver
Luhr Jensen 30,40 & 50 jet divers
Tru-Trip 40 & 50
Lead weights 1 oz,2 oz, & 3 oz
Reef Runner 700 & 800 cranks
MPH to Knots converter.

All lengths are based on 2mph and 30# braid, unless otherwise noted in the app.

You can download it from the Google play store. 

I made two versions of it. One is free and one is $2.99. They are exactly the same currently. Did this so if someone wants to show there appreciation.

Paid Version Here

Free Version Here


----------



## ezbite

What a great idea, now make one for the iPhone and were in business


----------



## Misdirection

I downloaded it...pretty slick. Now, just add in the dhj12 with both braid and wire and your in business. I did notice quite a few permissions needed for a fishing app???

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## General

Just downloaded it. Seems pretty sweet. I cant wait to try it out in a couple weeks


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

Misdirection said:


> I downloaded it...pretty slick. Now, just add in the dhj12 with both braid and wire and your in business. I did notice quite a few permissions needed for a fishing app???
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I am looking into how to remove all of them. It does not use any of them. This is my first app. So still learning.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

If any one has the depth charts for any perticulure lure, I can add it to it. All my charts are at the lake. Not sure how soon I will be getting up there to get them.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

ezbite said:


> What a great idea, now make one for the iPhone and were in business


Sorry Ezbite, I am not sure where to start as far as making this app for Iphones. I used a web based software to build this one. Have not been able to find one for Iphones.


----------



## viper1

Great app. Would be nice to be able to change line types and lbs. Or boat speed. But will look forward to trying this soon. Nice job!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sharp Charge

Gonna tag this for later. Looks like a cool app.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

I was contacted today, and was informed this app was infringing on a patent. So affective 11pm 3/5/2013, all development has stopped permenatly.

I appology to all for not looking into this before making this app.

Spoonfeeder


----------



## viper1

SPOONFEEDER said:


> I was contacted today, and was informed this app was infringing on a patent. So affective 11pm 3/5/2013, all development has stopped permenatly.
> 
> I appology to all for not looking into this before making this app.
> 
> Spoonfeeder


Was looking and didnt see any thing else like it. Could you tell us which app your enfringing on?


----------



## Misdirection

If they said it is a patent infringement, the app may not exist yet. I'd ask for the patent number, Google it, read it, and then modify your app so it doesn't infringe...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

It was not the app directly, it was the data content of the app. I am looking into the issue.


----------



## viper1

I just checked all the apps i could find. And the only thing close is the acutroll and their other apps. Quite different from yours. Each diver is individual,also has a setting for speed. But not quite like yours as you combined all into one app.
Also since I think your numbers are straight from the Precision trolling Bible. Its public knowledge. Really all your doing is putting the moist relevant info in a better and quicker reading format. So I think I would not be so quick to give up. Least not till i got the patent info. If it dont have a patent number yet cant see how it could be infringed on either.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

I have just requested the patent info. Waiting on reply. There is also a Iphone app out there. After seeing them, that is what got me wanting to make my own. Also, you can download every chart that is in my app some were on the internet. Have to wait and see.


----------



## dustman1995

Was pokin around the internet for free depth charts and I guess a company that published a book is in the process of making a similar app. I don't want to say their name because they appear to be lawyer happy and don't want to get accused of slander. We'll just say 'rhymes with "decision bowling". This infuriates me! They had a hard paper book and stopped publishing it. Now you can't find the book for less than $200 on ebay. They are going to sell the app for $50 or $100 for a lifetime membership so you don't have to pay 20 bucks everytime an update comes out!!! AAARRGGHH!!! Apparently the information they have is patented. My suggestion to you would be to put up the app again and 'tweak' the numbers a bit. For example instead of 100ft of line will make lure x go to 20ft; lets say 101.5 ft of line with 11 lb test will dive 19.8764 ft! Just sayin. I would definitely pay for your app. Thanks anyways.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

Thanks for the info, but there patient covers any electronic device displaying any lure depth info. Had a long chat with them about it.


----------



## BrianSipe17

SPOONFEEDER said:


> Thanks for the info, but there patient covers any electronic device displaying any lure depth info. Had a long chat with them about it.


so a patent can create a monopoly?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Make a chart of how a bunch of different shaped 1/4 - 3/4oz rocks with diving bills dive with x amount of line etc. Not fishing lures, diving rocks.  Flutter shale, reef chunks, hunks of dirt, whittled quartz etc..


----------



## brianl90

Is this app no longer available? I used the link below and it says that the item can not be found. What name should I be searching for?


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

Sorry it is no longer available. There was a patent that stopped me from creating the app.

Capt. Larry


----------



## Siskiefu

I'm interested to know at what point does general knowledge becomes patent infringement; either way stinks that you're not able to continue forward with it. Would it make a difference if you made the app for personal use and/or not charge for it? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Siskiefu said:


> I'm interested to know at what point does general knowledge becomes patent infringement; either way stinks that you're not able to continue forward with it. Would it make a difference if you made the app for personal use and/or not charge for it?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sounds like he was just repackaging their info. I'm allowed to tell you that in my experience, a reef runner dives X amount with X amount of line out. Many lures have the dive depth right in the package. I don't think they have the whole lure depth charting everything on lockdown. It's easy to threaten someone with legal action. To actually win the case is a little different. But like I said, sounds like the OP was just repackaging their data which is obviously a no-no.


----------



## viper1

Well i seen and tried it. He didn't repackage theirs in fact he pulled a few new things into a nicer package. Definitely had it going on. From what i could tell it was all his and sharing info that we have to dig up from lots of sources and packaged it into a nice small app that didn't require internet access. 
Not much chance for a man is this country when the big companies bully their way to the top with whole companies of lawyers on call.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I'd love to hear more if that is indeed the case. OP, how'd you come up with your dive curves and did they give you a patent #?


----------



## viper1

Beating a dead horse now. Gone and not coming back. Been working on my own. Which if you know some programming isnt that hard. But for self use as he probably does also. No problem then.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

http://smarttroll.com/

There ya go.. Make your own charts with that thing.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

Yes there is a patent. I would have to look it up. It covers any electronic device that displays any info on lure depth. The info I had came from multiple sources. Some from info on here and other sites, and some from the lure/diver inventors them selves. Rapala tried to make one also and was stopped by the patent.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

This one? Man, its hard to believe they have such a lock on the data. How much different would this be than say a bullet trajectory application? They saying you can't post anything to a website either? Slap the name App on a website, pretty it up and anyone on the Internet can get to it. Not just mobile. Patent cover websites? Cause there's dive curve info all over the Internet if you search.



Rapala Tackle Box Guide - Lure running depth book. The Rapala Tackle Box Guide is a comprehensive guide to Rapala running depths, developed in partnership with Dr. Steven Holt and Mark Romanack, founders of Precision Angling Specialists LLC and authors of 'Precision Trolling' and 'Precision Casting' publications. They have become known as the definitive experts in the study and development of specific dive curves of fishing lures. Their books have been dubbed the "trollers bible" and "the bible of crankbait casting." All in one handy tackle box guide, this booklet combines trolling and casting data in the form of dive charts, exclusively for Rapala lures. With these Rapala Top-To-Bottom Casting and Trolling Dive Charts, the angler can select lures to match target depths and contours, and learn to place specific models of Rapala lures into precise strike zones.


----------



## JPH

check out dipseytroller app it also cover jet divers and leadcore


----------



## ErieRider

checked out that app. on the dipsies. I really think the slider is cool for speed, setting and depth. Very good idea. Now if it would cover more that Dipsies I may considr paying for it!


----------

